# Game 64: Celtics @ Heat (3/11/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 11th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Celtics will be without Rondo, KG, Davis, Tony Allen and Scalabrine. They're obviously still a tough team with Ray, Pierce and Powe but hopefully we can steal this win tomorrow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> The Celtics will be without Rondo, KG, Davis, Tony Allen and Scalabrine. They're obviously still a tough team with Ray, Pierce and Powe but hopefully we can steal this win tomorrow.


Pretty hilarious that their roster is better than ours even with five guys out :lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

looking forward to this game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Pretty hilarious that their roster is better than ours even with five guys out :lol:


I disagree...they are still gonna be tough on D, but they are missing too much, we just have to play our game and we should win.

Wade with 55 pts, 11 reb, 16 ast, 4 stl, 3 blk. MVP.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I really hope Wade can do his thing, again.

This'd be a big Win, and its always nice to beat the Celtics.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want to see JO to get some work done against their frontcourt. I'll be halfway worried if the Celtics negate JO even with Garnett out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I say we stick in Magloire for a good amount of time and let him bloody up Boston's front court. Then we switch to Oneal/Beasley.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We need more Joel.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> I disagree...they are still gonna be tough on D, but they are missing too much, we just have to play our game and we should win.
> 
> Wade with 55 pts, 11 reb, 16 ast, 4 stl, 3 blk. MVP.


The fact that this line doesn't even seem _that_ ridiculous to me is a testament to how amazing he's been recently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool stat. Since coming off the bench, Beasley has scored the 3rd most points off the bench in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the steal and layup.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why the hell is the Boston bench standing? Damn they are annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Perkins picks up his 2nd foul. Thats big with Mikki Moore being their only big off the bench tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Why the hell is the Boston bench standing? Damn they are annoying.


Like a lot of teams, their bench doesnt sit until they make a FG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara in for Moon. 3rd different SF to come off the bench 1st in 3 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So 2 fouls on Perkins, 1 on Powe and now one on Moore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another foul on Moore. Their short-handed front court is picking up a lot of fouls.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, this will be a fun game if all of their big's get into foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet block by JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to do a better job on keeping Powe off the glass.

And it wouldnt hurt to get a hand in Ray Allen's face on his shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Moore has 3 fouls. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1.

And now Powe has 2 fouls. This is insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD, Powe is killing you.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need to draw another foul on Ray


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nevermind, we need to draw a foul on Powe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Beasy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moore picks up his 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-31 Celtics after 1

Ray Allen and Powe have a combined 26pts on 9-10 shooting.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone have a good stream? I've used two and both suck...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal in a quickly picks up an offensive foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ray Allen is on fire.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol at all of these fouls, Celtics already have 3 team fouls in 1:30?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Walker has 3. I know he's more of a SF but has been playing PF.

And now House has 3.

We better take advantage of this at some point later on in the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

whats the record for overall fouls in a game?

because its going to be broken. Way too many whistles in this one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with 2 fouls also, gotta watch that. We need him in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the rebound and put back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Beasley miss that one?

Good minutes for Magloire.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley with the intangibles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO draws another charge.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

6 minutes is too long of a 2nd quarter break for Wade

he needs 3-4 off at the 2nd and 4th only. He needs to play 40 a night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO's paint owning:rebounding ratio is so lopsided, I'm sure he will get called out for lack of rebounds again but his presence is undeniable


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with another sweet block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333

Gotta keep Powe off the glass. He's killing us.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ok....seems like the obnoxious foul calls have ceased...

thank god...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to keep attacking at every opportunity. Those bigs will try to avoid contact with the foul trouble they're in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO is puttin in work, very nice defensive game by him. Loving the Chalmers-Wade-Moon-Beasley-JO lineup right now, I really want to see Beasley and JO get solid minutes together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics again with another rebound that leads to points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray Allen isnt missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon2Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Moon!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley gotta keep those turnovers down, but so far a decent game.

Wade is inhuman. How is it that he has 16, 3 and 2 and im like "that all?" :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-50 Celtics at the half

Allen and Powe killed us. Ray with his shooting and Powe was responsible for almost all of their 2nd chance points, which they had a lot of.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You cant leave Ray Allen open. He's like the best shooter of all time!

Powe has a double double at the half...cmon...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They need to get Wade off of Ray. He cant be asked to do it all on offense, then also guard Ray Allen, whose running all night long and getting screen after screen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Problem is, you either have Chalmers on Ray, Wade on Marbury - where CHalmers has a distinct height disadvantage. Or you put Moon on Allen and Wade on Pierce, which isnt a great matchup either.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I was sleeping. Can anybody summarize this game for me with five words or less?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen and Ben Gordon have shot a combined 12-15 from 3 in our last 2 games..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I was sleeping. Can anybody summarize this game for me with five words or less?


Not 5 words or less but...

Ray Allen doesnt miss.

Leon Powe is dominating us on the offensive glass which has lead to a whole bunch of 2nd chance points for the Celtics.

The Celtics short handed front line are almost all in foul trouble.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Not 5 words or less but...
> 
> Ray Allen doesnt miss.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that is crazy. Leon Powe has 9 career double doubles and 4 have been against Miami.

I think we found the backup PF on the team of Heat killers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Perkins joins Powe, Moore and Walker with 3+ fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon!

Wow, what a start!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Am I allowed to stop cringing when Moon shoots 3s now? He always takes those quick not-so-great shots but is making a reasonable % of them....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anybody know a site that keeps stats on alley oops? I really want to know how many Wade and Moon have.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's not a bad way to start the 2nd half...

What a play by Moon to Wade to Moon for the slam!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Am I allowed to stop cringing when Moon shoots 3s now? He always takes those quick not-so-great shots but is making a reasonable % of them....


Yeah, I now only cringe at his jump shots from inside the 3pt line cause he's been a much better 3pt shooter than I thought he was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333

That was not a good shot but he made it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How come the Celtics have 5 players with 3 fouls or more, and we are only up by 1??


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man these lucky bounces all going the Celtics way


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jermaine needs to play more like Perkins


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are over 20 2nd chance points already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Moon!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an excellent play by Chalmers, perfect recognition


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, looks like JO hurt that knee a little.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal in for JO


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell? They almost stole his tangibles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and draws the 4th foul on Powe. That's big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they're keeping Powe in.

UD with the layup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Intangibles from DWizzade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis finishing tonight, awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333 again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ is hot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great ball movement by Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge by Jamaal.

Jamaal has played great tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jamaal for MVP


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol nice aerial shot of an accident


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You always seem to feel Jamaal's presence, whether its with some hard fouls or rebounding, unlike with Joel, who at times goes unnoticed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> You always seem to feel Jamaal's presence, whether its with some hard fouls or rebounding, unlike with Joel, who at times goes unnoticed.


That's because he's the Big Cat...Joel doesn't even have a nickname, let alone a sweet one...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade3 said:


> You always seem to feel Jamaal's presence, whether its with some hard fouls or rebounding, unlike with Joel, who at times goes unnoticed.


I always notice when he fumbles a pass, unfortunately


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-73 Miami after 3

Lets hope we can keep this lead while Wade rests him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> That's because he's the Big Cat...Joel doesn't even have a nickname, let alone a sweet one...


Jor-El!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I always notice when he fumbles a pass, unfortunately


Unlike Joel, he can actually catch, but once he does and that ball doesnt go up right away, then nothing good will happen afterward


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Jor-El!


He is Canadian...maybe we should give him a nickname like "The Lumberjack"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Wade3 said:


> Cool stat. Since coming off the bench, Beasley has scored the 3rd most points off the bench in the NBA.


link?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No way is that a flagrant!

It looked worse than it was cause Walker was trying to throw that ball in.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I didn't see nothing wrong with that foul..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4putt said:


> link?


No link. Just a stat they showed right before the tip.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big cat is too big for his own good


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Geez, three seconds on Powe?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley just got robbed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Powe with his 5th foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Where is Pierce tonight? Is Moon shutting him down?


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Not getting good calls from the refs right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> He is Canadian...maybe we should give him a nickname like "The Lumberjack"


Magloire out there busting heads


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley just made his assist quota for the week.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ for 3! He's been getting back to form for what seems like 2 months now


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Wade isnt even playing... We're doing good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the dunk!

Heat up 15.

We grew the lead with Wade on the bench. What a rare occurrence.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Magloire out there busting heads


You think Magloire and Moore were arguing who was the most overpaid big man in league history to cause that cheap shot?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another great pass by Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Atlanta really is a different beast at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they're in the penalty already?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO and Magloire are going after Walker lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: nice flop Pierce


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are just not getting it to Beasley in good spots and it's resulting in some awkward shots by the rest of the team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 full practice is all it took for Head to surpass Quinn on the depth chart.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> We are just not getting it to Beasley in good spots and it's resulting in some awkward shots by the rest of the team


He isnt even the #1 option when Wade is on the bench. 

I'd love to hear Spo explain that logic.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is turning into a pretty decent shotblocker


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We're better with Wade on the bench tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we're giving this game away...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice we blow another game in the 4th


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is off today and unfortunately Beasley is out. Not looking good.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, we're giving this game away...


Yup...and that's why you don't slow down when you've got a great team beat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade needs to attack the rim and stop chucking.

Moon needs to stop shooting in general!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Moon shoots again!

Wow...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO should have taken that shot before instead of passing it out to Moon


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-Wade with the AND1!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade saw my post and got angry


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> JO should have taken that shot before instead of passing it out to Moon


We keep running the pick & roll with him and he's not looking to shoot when he rolls to the bucket...we need to keep being aggressive and attacking their bigs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Wade saw my post and got angry


Wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the sweet Hook!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There you go JO


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> JO with the sweet Hook!


Ive never seen him jump that high in a Heat uni!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too many offensive rebounds tonight. This game would be over by now had we just been able to defensive rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tangibles!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Haslem!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Haslem says STFU


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD, you have earned the right to be tangible again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Intangibles!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Knicks got fouled and 3 ft's down 3 with 10 seconds left, Hughes hits all 3, so now Pistons and Knicks in OT


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think UD felt a little weight come off his shoulders there, he was probably well aware of his struggles the last few games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario's got to stay down there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333333333333333!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade= CLUTCHNESS


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade for 3 in the clutch!!!

Yet Bron is the better shooter...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade struggled with his shot all game long, then goes 3-3 since the Lead was down to 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-99

A very much needed win


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Nice W!

It wasnt pretty but we'll take it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the DAGGER! 33333333333333333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Important "taking care of business" win. Sign of a maturing team.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Bad news again, Atlanta wins again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

A game we SHOULD win, but a big win nonetheless...

Atlanta stopped Utah tonight, now we gotta make it 2 in a row on Saturday


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich with a huge 3 to put the Knicks up 5 on Detroit with 21.9 seconds left in OT


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like Pistons lose, Sixers and Hawks win


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad they won but we really gotta find away to stop getting handled on the boards. it's gettin embarrasing now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 players in double figures for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, how awful was Marbury tonight? Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers owned Marbury.

JO was big in the 4th. Still suprised he didnt play in OT in the Bulls game. Needs to rebound better, but his D at the rim is very nice.

Intangibles was pretty intangible tonight. Good to see him get over his slump.

JJ and Cookie came up big when required, and Moon continues to impress. Good stuff.

Wade was Wade, what more needs to be said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 games above .500 once again. That was our season high earlier in the season right?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Heat up 15.
> 
> We grew the lead with Wade on the bench. What a rare occurrence.



thats great to see!! now, if only they can do that every game...

I only managed to see the first qt and the game was pretty even. Still, i had a good feeling we were gonna win this one at home.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose our next victim? Wade is just on a tear at the moment...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You realize how spoiled you are when Wade hits for ONLY 32 points...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> You realize how spoiled you are when Wade hits for ONLY 32 points...


Yeah, he had a "quiet" game tonight :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Whose our next victim? Wade is just on a tear at the moment...


A tough, 1pm Saturday home game vs the Jazz.

This is pretty cool..


> Five of the Heat's top-six all-time scorers in the building, with Wade on the court and Alonzo Mourning, Glen Rice, Tim Hardaway and Eddie Jones in the stands. The only missing face was Rony Seikaly.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice W.

Make it 2 with Utah.

Lets go Miami! :cheers:


----------

